# 25 year old looking to move to Rosarito Mexico



## mexturk (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have been trying to do extensive research before I make the move but basically I am 25 and currently live in Sacramento, Ca. I have a stable income backed by a good union so that wont be a problem and I will be eligible for a promotion and transfer soon and was looking to work in San Diego and live in Rosarito Mexico. I have dual citizenship (USA and Mexico) so legality will not be a problem and I am also Bi-lingual (Spanish and English). I have lived in the USA all of my life and love it here but I want to experience something new and recently visited Mexico and fell in love with the way of life and of coarse things are a lot cheaper there. So my question what is it like to live there? What would the commute be like? What are some things you should and shouldn't do? I am going to look into the SENTRI pass and apply to help with my commute as well. Any help and advice is appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Since you are doing extensive research I am sure you have seen reports like this one....

Homicides down in Tijuana, up in Rosarito | San Diego Reader


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

You're going to be doing a buttload of line.
When I was living in SD, it took me about 1- 1.5 hours to do the 15 mile drive to my job.
Now, you're going to go all the way from Rosarito, to TJ, do line, (Yes, sentry is fast, but there'll be it's slow days…) and STILL do all the traffic on the 805 to wherever it is you'll work.

Don't know how feasible that is. If you clock out at 5, you'll be home by 8-9. I'm guessing.

How about… live in SD, and have a weekend home in Rosarito? Sounds more reasonable.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Since you are doing extensive research I am sure you have seen reports like this one....
> 
> Homicides down in Tijuana, up in Rosarito | San Diego Reader


Just to assure the OP, I'd like to point out that this article is over a year old. You may want to speak to people who currently live their to get a feel for the current situation in the city (safety/cost of living/etc.)

With that being said, I have many friends that happily live in Rosarito and commute to San Diego, but as a previous poster mentioned, the wait times are killer. Most people I know transitioned from the daily to commute to only staying in Rosarito on the weekends because the line was just too much to take.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes Emily, the article is from 2014, maybe the 2015 stats are not out until well into 2016.......


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Yes Emily, the article is from 2014, maybe the 2015 stats are not out until well into 2016.......


I understand that. I was just pointing out the time lapse because a lot of times things can change drastically from when safety statistics are published to when they're actually gathered. I know I read things about the city I live in all the time that haven't been accurate for years. It's just how it is with the media and the border I suppose?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you look on sites such as Borderland Beat or Facebook Baja y Mas crimes are about the same in both places as the reports are from local newspapers rather than some San Diego weekly tabloid.


----------



## mexturk (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys ! Thank you for the information and tips and sorry I didn't reply earlier but for some reason I didn't get notifications of the replies 

I spoke to a few people who use SENTRI and they advised that it helps ALOT with the border wait times and that it usually knocks it down to as low as 10 minutes at times so I might fork out the cash and do the background check for that. 

As far as crime rates I can't really find much information but I have researched a little bit more on Rosarito and found that it is a popular Expat place but for the older crowd. It would be nice to meet people my age but I am not picky and I would still be able to travel


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

mexturk said:


> Hey guys ! Thank you for the information and tips and sorry I didn't reply earlier but for some reason I didn't get notifications of the replies
> 
> I spoke to a few people who use SENTRI and they advised that it helps ALOT with the border wait times and that it usually knocks it down to as low as 10 minutes at times so I might fork out the cash and do the background check for that.
> 
> As far as crime rates I can't really find much information but I have researched a little bit more on Rosarito and found that it is a popular Expat place but for the older crowd. It would be nice to meet people my age but I am not picky and I would still be able to travel


Yes, BUT… you're still looking at however long it takes to drive from Rosarito-TJ border, AND THEN… 805 traffic to work. Which IS killer. 

I live in Mexicali, total commute is around… 35 miles a day.
I leave home at 6:30 (~3 miles from the border). Get to work at 7:45 am. 
I ride a motorcycle, and skip a bulk of the border wait time (5 minute average).
AND I have NO traffic to/from work…

You'll still end up doing some time, and it wears you out.

Get an apartment to hang out the weekends. It's a difficult lifestyle to maintain on the daily. I'm thinking of getting a house in the US, just as a rest stop on the days I just can't stomach the commute.


----------



## mexturk (Sep 7, 2015)

WintheWin said:


> Yes, BUT… you're still looking at however long it takes to drive from Rosarito-TJ border, AND THEN… 805 traffic to work. Which IS killer.
> 
> I live in Mexicali, total commute is around… 35 miles a day.
> I leave home at 6:30 (~3 miles from the border). Get to work at 7:45 am.
> ...



Considering you live closer to the border and it still takes that long then I might have to reconsider a bit  I was thinking of also driving near the border parking and taking public transport but I am not sure how much that would help. I honestly have only been to San Diego once so far so I am not too familiar with traffic but it is good to get information from people who are so thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mexturk said:


> Considering you live closer to the border and it still takes that long then I might have to reconsider a bit  I was thinking of also driving near the border parking and taking public transport but I am not sure how much that would help. I honestly have only been to San Diego once so far so I am not too familiar with traffic but it is good to get information from people who are so thank you


The San Diego Trolley has a stop at San Ysidro, about 25 meters from the exit on the US side of the border crossing. From there it is about a 45-50 minute ride to downtown San Diego. There used to often be a long line crossing the border on foot going north. I understand they have rebuilt the border crossing and that may be different now.

If you lived near the San Ysidro border crossing on the Mexico side, and if there was no line at the times you wanted to walk across, and if you worked somewhere near a San Diego Trolley line station, a commute might be possible.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> The San Diego Trolley has a stop at San Ysidro, about 25 meters from the exit on the US side of the border crossing. From there it is about a 45-50 minute ride to downtown San Diego. There used to often be a long line crossing the border on foot going north. I understand they have rebuilt the border crossing and that may be different now.
> 
> If you lived near the San Ysidro border crossing on the Mexico side, and if there was no line at the times you wanted to walk across, and if you worked somewhere near a San Diego Trolley line station, a commute might be possible.


That might work.
Park in TJ, use your sentri pass to go super fast through the "garita peatonal." 
Without sentri, you'll be burdened by the frequently hour-long pedestrian line. (At least, that's how much I did, at least, about two years ago on an early weekday morning, things might've changed.)

And then take the trolley to downtown/wherever you go.

Public transportation is alright up to around the I-8's height. 
After that, getting anywhere is spotty, and you'll be faced with doing LONG bus travel times to travel a measly 15-20 miles.


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

everyone wants move to Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

denik12 said:


> everyone wants move to Mexico


So when are you planning to make the move? Are you really from Andorra and are now living in Dominica, or are you just pulling our collective leg?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Come on Isla, Originally from Andorra+ expat in Dominica+location: UK= TROLL .........LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Come on Isla, Originally from Andorra+ expat in Dominica+location: UK= TROLL .........LOL


Obviously. Plus he's also posted on the UK and Spain forums. I'm just yanking his chain!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla, What you are doing is called " feeding the troll"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, What you are doing is called " feeding the troll"


I thought that trolls were posters trying to start arguments. This person is just making semi-nonsense posts. I was in a silly mood this morning, hence my responses. I doubt we'll hear from denik12 again. If we do, I promise to ignore him.


----------

